
PornHub posts Putin's critic anti-government film after russian court bans it - iamben
http://www.newsweek.com/pornhub-posts-putin-critics-documentary-after-russia-orders-delete-618387
======
jungletek
Title should read "[...] Putin critic's [...]", as it's the critic's film.
He's also Putin's critic, but the film is the object in the sentence.

~~~
iamben
Sorry, I'll take the blame for that. I added it late last night, the original
was 100 or so characters and I had to crop out 20 on my phone.

------
petre
Isn't pornhub banned in Russia?

~~~
nslqqq
It was unblocked earlier this year. No reasons were given afaik. But even
earlier this year, Yourporn's layers have won appeal in court and got youporn
unblocked.

